# Navarre Beach Pier is Free this weekend.



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

This weekend is Fish Free Weekend and the Navarre Beach Pier is free to walkers and anglers for two days - October 6 & 7, 2018 in conjunction with the Navarre Fishing Rodeo. During these two days, your annual fishing and walking passes are 10% off. This weekend only! 

Register to win prizes for your catch at www.navarrefishingrodeo.com. The first 250 registered anglers will receive a Tech Mojo Fishing shirt (valued at $45) and a "Captain's Bag" full of goodies from Okuma, Okaloosa Gas, Regions Bank, Chick fil a and more.

Anglers can win a fish category, a slam category and the "best fish" - as determined by the weigh master - which is an added on category. There is also a lion fish category. Two Jr. Anglers per paid registered adult can enter for free. They do not recieve a Mojo shirt but will be eligible for prizes in the Jr. Division. 

For more information about Fish Navarre Weekend - see www.fishnavarreweekend.com and navarrefishingrodeo.com.


----------

